# Filter



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I am about to set up an old very small tank that I had sitting around, I believe its actualy only a 5 gallon or something like that, due to the fact that its about the same size as a large beta bowl, and I was wondering if it is possible to purchase filters for five gallons or is my only option to do frequent water changes.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

You can buy filters for 5 gallons I know the company aqua tech makes one call aqua tech 5-15 with bio filter.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

thank you  ill make sure to check it out.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

i have a filter in my 2.5g hex. If I can figure that out that surely you can do this. Just research your options, and go to the petstore and look as well. If all else fells, go with the trusty sponge filter.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

cacatuoides, a 2.5 may be what I have, lol all I know is that its a Hex tank that is about a foot tall and half a foot across. So I shouldnt have troubles finding a filter if you were able to


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Just wondering, would I need a special filter if i used sand on the bottom of the tank? I'm thinking I may look into making it into a snail species tank, though I havent decided yet. I would totaly make it a crayfish tank but I think its a bit small and I wouldnt want the poor guy to feel cramped


----------

